# Gantt Lake crappie



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Buddy and I fished Gantt Lake this morning for first time. With tips from a couple of other buddies on crappie.com we managed to put 8 in the box and 4 of them were in the 12 to 14 inch range. In the photo my friend is holding two of the larger fish. I didn't even notice one was a white crappie and one was black.....until he sent me an email.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice catch, Gantt is a fine lake. I make several trips bass fishing up there every year. Point a is a nice small lake also.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Buckchaser said:


> Nice catch, Gantt is s fine lake. I make several trips bass fishing up there every year. Point a is a nice small lake also.



Next time we want to checkout Point A


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

fishwalton said:


> Next time we want to checkout Point A


Point A is smaller and has a lot more grass and a lot less cypress trees. I don't know about crappie but the bass fishing can be great. I like to do a half day at Gantt then grab a bite to eat and fish the rest of the day at point A.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Me and the wife did a camping trip on Point A. Caught a few crappie. We had a bad storm come in on us and after two days of rain we called it quits. 
Nice place.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I always wanted to try (Pt. A and Gantt) them for shellcrackers. Heard any reports on the 'crackers?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I have an aunt and uncle with a place on Gantt. I don't think they fish much but when they do its for crappie. Most people don't realize it but Gantt lake is where Escambia River starts


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Try'n Hard said:


> I have an aunt and uncle with a place on Gantt. I don't think they fish much but when they do its for crappie. Most people don't realize it but Gantt lake is where Escambia River starts


You can actually run up the river a pretty good ways from Gantt from what I've been told


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Buckchaser said:


> You can actually run up the river a pretty good ways from Gantt from what I've been told



Probably. I know sometimes for no reason Escambia around mineral springs would rise and be clear. Everyone always said it was the dam at Gantt that caused it


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> I have an aunt and uncle with a place on Gantt. I don't think they fish much but when they do its for crappie. Most people don't realize it but Gantt lake is where Escambia River starts


Sort of but not really. Gantt spills into point A which is made up of the Conecuh and Patsilaga Rivers. Below the dam it continues on as the conecuh till the Florida line. I grew up fishing both of these rivers in Crenshaw county and still own land on the patsilaga. I've actually seen Point A drained twice in my life.


----------

